# can you tell me ???



## jj1960 (Mar 20, 2015)

hi people
i have been growing 3 feminised super skunk from sensi seeds
i have been vegging for nearly 8 weeks 
one of the plants has been racing ahead of the other two so much so i took a cutting of it and put it under 12/12 to sex it
its been 12 days and i still cannot tell
i have got 3 pics 
hopefull you might be able to enlighten me if the pics are clear enough
thanks 

View attachment clone1.jpg


View attachment clone3.jpg


View attachment clone4.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2015)

I am sorry, but I can't tell anything from that picture..  Welcome to MP by the way.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't see any male parts........ that's always good........ I love a good skunk........ sounds like you may 2 different phenotypes.


----------



## jj1960 (Mar 21, 2015)

thanks
i will just have to wait longer and cross fingers for a lady


----------



## DankColas (Mar 21, 2015)

I wish I could see life. I don't. From what you said it should be female. To explain the fast growing it might have more sativa in it. Those grow fast yet take longer to mature. Grower13 said "sounds like you may 2 different phenotypes." This is a big possibility. Just because the label on the seed case says one thing. Doesn't mean all the seeds will conform to that description. Other pollen can mix in. Pollen can travel very far. I would let it play out. Keep an eye on it like you are. That one might be the tastiest of the bunch. In veg second month take clones. If you like a great sativa mix I think you might of found it. Grow On!:2940th_rasta:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2015)

We would need a better picture to tell if you have any "parts" showing yet.  You will just have to keep your eyes open.  Unfortunately, just because you bought fem seeds does not mean that they _always_ turn out female.  And with fem seeds, I think that it is always a good idea to watch closely for hermies.  You should be able to confirm male or female any time now as the plant does look sexually mature. 

Different phenos just mean that you have different growing characteristics from seeds created by the same parents--no stray  polllen involved.  Just like children from the same parent can sometimes look quite different, plants from the same female and male can vary widely in how they grow.  This is not at all unusual.  Just keep watching her and she will tell you soon if she is actually a she.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

Nothing to add to :yeahthat:


----------



## oldandstilldoinit (Mar 21, 2015)

jj1960 said:


> hi people
> i have been growing 3 feminised super skunk from sensi seeds
> i have been vegging for nearly 8 weeks
> one of the plants has been racing ahead of the other two so much so i took a cutting of it and put it under 12/12 to sex it
> ...



Unless your seed vendor led you astray those are female.


----------



## jj1960 (Mar 21, 2015)

thanks 
will let you know as soon as i am sure what it is


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2015)

oldandstilldoinit said:


> Unless your seed vendor led you astray those are female.


 
Buying fem seeds does not guarantee female plants.  Sometimes they simply do not turn out female, regardless of what the breeder has done.  This is not the breeder necessarily leading anyone astray....it just happens.


----------



## DankColas (Mar 22, 2015)

There is also a possibility of a female plant turning male over stress in the environment. I'm not talking hermi. I mean full male plant. Food for thought.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2015)

DankColas said:


> There is also a possibility of a female plant turning male over stress in the environment. I'm not talking hermi. I mean full male plant. Food for thought.


 
I am not sure I understand this?  A plant that starts out female and pops male parts is, by definition, a hermy.  I had a "fem" be a full male, but it was a full male, never any pistils.  One of those seeds that the chemicals did not affect when making the fems, i.e. not all fem seeds will produce female plants.  Part of the reason I stay away from fem seeds if possible.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 22, 2015)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## DankColas (Mar 23, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am not sure I understand this?  A plant that starts out female and pops male parts is, by definition, a hermy.  I had a "fem" be a full male, but it was a full male, never any pistils.  One of those seeds that the chemicals did not affect when making the fems, i.e. not all fem seeds will produce female plants.  Part of the reason I stay away from fem seeds if possible.




Ok so you always use regular seeds. What is your trick to find the female if you don't mind me asking? Both regulars I tried were straight male. Never preflowered. Was great looking sativas. I don't have the space to raise several to bud to find out. Right now I'm building supply. Once I have good supply I might play with my regular seeds. I have Morpheus and White Voodoo in regular.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

I have never grown a feminized seed until now... I will see how it goes.  You check for sex when the plant is sexually mature. I spend a lot of time sexing plants..sometimes it takes longer then you think it should for them to show.  I have had all females and have had all males. It really is a 50/50 proposition.  When you get a boy you throw it out unless you want his pollen.  This is the way it has been done for years until feminized plants came about albeit with some problems.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 23, 2015)

Do not know of any way of telling if a seed is male or female. Have read about it but no convincing evidence to me. Only way I know is to plant `em and grow `em.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2015)

DankColas said:


> Ok so you always use regular seeds. What is your trick to find the female if you don't mind me asking? Both regulars I tried were straight male. Never preflowered. Was great looking sativas. I don't have the space to raise several to bud to find out. Right now I'm building supply. Once I have good supply I might play with my regular seeds. I have Morpheus and White Voodoo in regular.


 
There is no trick and sometimes you do end up with males.  If you have a very small space, then fem seeds may be best for you.  I am not saying that people should not use them....I am saying that buying fem seeds is no guarantee that you are going to get females 100% of the time.  I personally do not like them and do not buy them if reg seeds are available, as I do not really like how fem seeds are created--screwing with the plant on a genetic level with chemicals (I also stay away from GMO foods).

It is some belief/evidence that the environment can have some influence on sex.  I will see if I can find the thread.


----------

